# My Golden bit my daughter



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

See a professional trainer. This can be fixed without doing away with him. Unfortunately, it is probably you, as well as the dog that needs to be trained.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow.. I dont have any advise on that one, but I hope it works out for you. That has to be very hard to have to deal with. Welcome fo the forum and I hope someone will be able to put you in the right direction. There are a lot of really smart people here. Good luck!


----------



## nolmscheid (Dec 18, 2007)

kennel should not be used as a place of punishment


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm sorry your daughter was bitten.

The first issue that comes to mind is, why was a child allowed to go and try and manually remove something from the dog's mouth?

ANY dog can and will bite under the right circumstances. Dogs and kids in the same home can be tricky and require constant supervision and house rules for both the dog and the kids, as I'm sure you know.

Have you worked with a qualified, reward-based trainer? Proper training can do wonders for all involved and is a wonderful way to help keep a dog in the home.

Sometimes, a dog just isn't the right match for a specific home. In that case, I would urge you to investigate rehoming options rather than just make the blanket decision to euthenize him.

Dogs jump. It's what they do unless they've been taught otherwise. They also use their mouths. There's a big difference between "mouthing" and an aggressive bite and when you say he "jumps and bites for no reason" I'm not clear if you mean he's mouthy (an annoying problem to we primates, for sure!) or if you're seeing regular aggressive displays. When he bit your daughter as she tried to take something from his mouth, did the bite break skin? Leave a bruise?

On the surface, he sounds like a very *normal* dog who just hasn't had sufficient training to know how to properly handle himself in the situation/home in which he has been placed. Please understand, I'm not trying to belittle the fact that he bit your daughter.... I'm just saying that it doesn't sound like he's a viscous dog. He sounds like a dog who needs someone to commit to teaching him what he *should* do (and that's very different from simply trying to "control" the dog). Hopefully you and your family can be those people. If not, find someone who can rather than distroy him. He's not disposable!

SO - my suggestion would be to find a great trainer and set up several management stragetgies on your home to make it livable while he's learning right from wrong. I really like x-pens in the family room - that way, the kids can have their toys on the floor, the dog can't get to them and the entire family can be in the same room. Then before you let him out, run around and pick up anything you don't want him to put in his mouth, etc. He's just like having another kid. It's OUR responsibility to create a world for him where it's really easy for him to get it right so we can reward him. If we set him up to fail, he'll never learn.

Make it a house rule that the kids are NEVER to take something from his mouth. They come get you and let you know. And you work with the dog as a training exercise, teaching "Drop It" by trading for a treat, etc.

There are lots of ways to make it livable. Just takes time, commitment and patience!

Good luck. Keep us posted!

-Stephanie


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I would second the recommendation to call in a professional trainer. I know it's scary to have a dog you don't trust and a trainer can help you get to the root of the issue and fix it. If for some reason you decide to consider destroying the dog, I urge you to please call a golden rescue group instead!! Best of luck with this!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

*If for some reason you decide to consider destroying the dog, I urge you to please call a golden rescue group instead!!*
*_____________________________________*

*Yes, please do!!!!*


----------



## Texas Lass (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys.

I do not take euthenisation of a dog lightly and this will be a very very last resort. I love my dog like one of my kids.

As for the comment as to why I would allow a child to take something from his mouth my daughter is in fact an adult, she is 18 years of age and did not want the dog to swallow and choke on the item he had in his mouth.

I am now looking into getting training for my lovely golden and hopefully this will work.

Thanks again guys for your help


----------



## goyagirl106 (Aug 1, 2007)

You should not use the crate as punishment; it will make it a negative place for him. However, I understand that you need to isolate and control your dog, so you could do a "long down" with him, which is a tool that our trainer taught us for managing Lila when she is starting to lose it. (She's only 8 months and melts down when she's overtired.) For the long down, you need to commit a minimum of 30 minutes but we often do 45. Here's how it works:

Get your dog to lay down, and then either sit on the leash on the floor with the dog or (preferable, but you may have to work up to it by sitting on the floor a few times first) sit in a chair/on a couch with the leash under the ball of your foot. We have found that wrapping the leash all the way around the foot one time helps. You should have your butt/foot as high up on the leash and as close to the collar as you can, so the dog has no room to wiggle. If he does get up or start the army crawl (which Lila does) replace him immediately and as many times as you have to. With practice (our trainer recommends doing this exercise 5 times a week, even if the dog is not acting up) your dog will stop resisting. This essentially is an exercise to teach your dog that you are the alpha, and the more times you do it and if you strictly following the rules of the exercise, your dog will learn that you are in charge. I find that it is especially useful in warding off unwanted behavior before it really gets going. If Lila starts to nip at us or the pillows on the couch, it is a sign that we should do a long down.

The rules are these:

Minimum of 30 minutes (a good excuse to watch some TV or read!)
Do not talk to your dog.
Do not touch your dog other than to replace him into the correct position.
Do not look at your dog. 

Good luck!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Texas Lass said:


> Thanks for the responses guys.
> 
> I do not take euthenisation of a dog lightly and this will be a very very last resort. I love my dog like one of my kids.
> 
> ...


You sound like a caring golden owner, I know you will take heart in the knowledge that with help from folks like the ones on this forum, you will not have to face euthenisation as a resort of any kind.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I would first ask if you have done any professional training with this dog. An obedience class can work wonders for you all. It is entirely possible that you have unwittingly contributed to the problem without realizing it.

As for the crate, I absolutely believe in their value as a "time out" space. That is not to say that I ams saying "You bad dog get in your crate!" I will correct a dog for an immediate behavior, and then quietly put him in the crate. So, it's "NO! Fido that is not acceptable!" and the appropriated correction, when and where the behavior occurs, and then "Now, off to your crate. I really don't want you around if you cannot behave". Just as when you were a kid and Mom or Dad sent you to your room, you didn't hate your room...
No matter how awful your dog is being, he wants to be with you, and being able to "exile" him is one of the greatest forms of authority.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My first thought was also that why would a "child" be in the one to remove something from the dog's mouth. Just assumed the "child" was a minor but I should no better as my youngest is well let's say over 21 and leave it at that. 
Back to your situation. I would agree with those who are saying to see a trainer. Some dogs use their mouths more than others and unless the human part of the family ALL learn how to correct this it will never go away. Usually the other dog members of the family, if any, will put an end to it on their own. You could check with the breeder and see if any littermates have this tendency, may help to realize it is not truly an aggression issue. I remember my last litter ALL were very mouthy which was a surprise as the first was not at all mouthy.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*This brings back memories...*

My first Golden Retriever bit my children two or three times. I don't remember what provoked it. I remember that all of a sudden, my dog was attacking one of my children and when I told him to stop, he didn't. This was a dog that did have an Obedience class. I grabbed a broom and hit him with it (not a hard hit) and he stopped. I was shaking! Another time, my parents were there and my son ended up in an Emergency room. This is not to be taken lightly! I probably would have had him euthonized but my husband talked me out of it. Isn't it ironic? He supposidly wasn't the animal lover at first. It was my idea to have the puppy. He certainly came around! When this happened, my dog was more than a puppy! I agree that euthonizing should be a last resort. I have learned so much since those days. Looking back, I think it might have had something to do with the fact that he was sick although I didn't know it at the time. He seemed to have some sort of "fits". When they were over, he looked at me as though he wondered why I was angry at him. He looked at me with sweet and innocent eyes. He died two weeks before of fifth birthday of rectal cancer. I was afraid to have another dog for quite a while after that. Yet, I have had three Golden Retrievers since then. None of them have behaved like that. Suggestion: This may not be the case for you but I think it would be a very good idea to have him checked out physically. Good luck and I really hope that I helped you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I would have your daughter be the person (you included) to work with the dog and the trainer.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

IMO, unless the dog has truly been taught what is expected, it's highly unfair to consider killing him for being a dog. Dogs will guard what they believe to be a valuable resource unless we've taught them that it isn't necessary.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> See a professional trainer. This can be fixed without doing away with him. Unfortunately, it is probably you, as well as the dog that needs to be trained.


 Ditto!


nolmscheid said:


> kennel should not be used as a place of punishment


 Couldn't agree more!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Where are you located in Texas? I can give you the name of a trainer the rescue group uses in the DFW area if you are in this area.

I think training will solve this problem, and the jumping too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can start by teaching him to sit in front you every time he comes to you, that will help with the jumping up on people. And start playing the trade game with him, he has something and you "trade" him for something better, toy for a treat etc. That way once he learns to trade, you can ask him for what he has in his mouth and hopefully by then he will obey.

Just some suggestions. I hope the trainers on the board will give you some others, probably better and more effective.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This is how accidents happen!. A toddler is not often considered top dog and most dogs will snap at a toddler if they don't have a definite hierarchy in the house!.
Yes,yr dog should not have snapped but why was yr child allowed to take something out of his mouth?.
You need to supervise yr dog and kid better!.
Start doing the Nothing In Life Is Free which means he has too work for everything he gets and take away his toys/bones when he's around the kid!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This was not a toddler who was bitten. It was a young adult. I think you will find the age of the posted person above...



golden&hovawart said:


> This is how accidents happen!. A toddler is not often considered top dog and most dogs will snap at a toddler if they don't have a definite hierarchy in the house!.
> Yes,yr dog should not have snapped but why was yr child allowed to take something out of his mouth?.
> You need to supervise yr dog and kid better!.
> Start doing the Nothing In Life Is Free which means he has too work for everything he gets and take away his toys/bones when he's around the kid!.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry,my mistake!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> Sorry,my mistake!.


I've done that from time to time, too!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with Vern, it's time to seek a Professional Trainer to help you and your daughter understand the dog, how it thinks, and how it reacts. The dog respects and behaves for your husband so this is more likely a training/socialization issue rather than an aggression issue. The dog doesn't respect you or your daughter as being above him in status in your social group. A Professional Trainer can teach you how to correct that and move forward.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Texas Lass said:


> Thanks for the responses guys.
> 
> I do not take euthenisation of a dog lightly and this will be a very very last resort. I love my dog like one of my kids.
> 
> ...


They are so easy to love, aren't they, even when they do things we don't like. I'm glad you are going to work on this with him with a professional and I sincerely hope it makes a positive difference for him and for your family. Luckily he's young and you are getting to this before it becomes a big problem. It sounds like he needs a reminder that he is not in charge. Good luck, and please let us know how the training goes!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

nolmscheid said:


> kennel should not be used as a place of punishment


Using the kennel as time-out or getting away from the situation or to help send a message worked very well for Lucky. It was the only that worked in some situations......I just mention this because he would be a very different dog if I hadn't used it as a tool...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope you read my post. I think it's important.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. Get your whole family into a professional trainer to work with you all. I hope you daughter was ok and it didnt break the skin. If the training doesnt work please work with a rescue to take him or maybe someone here will be able to help you find him a new home. Good luck with the training.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

goyagirl106 said:


> You should not use the crate as punishment; it will make it a negative place for him. However, I understand that you need to isolate and control your dog, so you could do a "long down" with him, which is a tool that our trainer taught us for managing Lila when she is starting to lose it. (She's only 8 months and melts down when she's overtired.) For the long down, you need to commit a minimum of 30 minutes but we often do 45. Here's how it works:
> 
> Get your dog to lay down, and then either sit on the leash on the floor with the dog or (preferable, but you may have to work up to it by sitting on the floor a few times first) sit in a chair/on a couch with the leash under the ball of your foot. We have found that wrapping the leash all the way around the foot one time helps. You should have your butt/foot as high up on the leash and as close to the collar as you can, so the dog has no room to wiggle. If he does get up or start the army crawl (which Lila does) replace him immediately and as many times as you have to. With practice (our trainer recommends doing this exercise 5 times a week, even if the dog is not acting up) your dog will stop resisting. This essentially is an exercise to teach your dog that you are the alpha, and the more times you do it and if you strictly following the rules of the exercise, your dog will learn that you are in charge. I find that it is especially useful in warding off unwanted behavior before it really gets going. If Lila starts to nip at us or the pillows on the couch, it is a sign that we should do a long down.
> 
> ...


 
I do something similar to this with Daisy. It started out more intensive where I had to hold her down as described. If she does something naughty she just has I just say "Daisy, Go Lay Down" in my mean mommy voice. She gives me super sad eyes and will go lay down by the wall or in a corner in the room I am in until she is told she can get up. She hates it, and it has reduced some of the naughty behaviors. Granted she still tests, but she is only a year old.


----------

